# Quick Question.. What sensor is this?



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Quick Question.. What sensor is this? 










Is that an oil pressure sensor or a temp sensor?  

I believe the high and low oil pressure are on top of the oil filter housing... so is that for gauges? 

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That looks to be a pressure switch, poss a low pressure, but you could pull it out and look to verify that.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, I have replaced that sensor before on a friends golf because it was leaking, but I could not tell what type of oil sensor it was or if it was necesary for engine operation? 
I wanna install a pair of gauges ( oil press and temp) and wanted to know if I could use it for one of them


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

They have markings on the bottom that give the pressure rating, but to replace this one for a gauge, you'll need a dual terminal sender to do the gauge and the switch function. But a VDO pressure sender won't fit there with the water outlet installed w/o modification, but a 42 Draft Designs Oil Pressure Relocation Kit would allow you to have the sender and the switch. 

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Oil-Pressure-Relocation-Kit_p_314.html 

I should get a commission.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ps2375 said:


> They have markings on the bottom that give the pressure rating, but to replace this one for a gauge, you'll need a dual terminal sender to do the gauge and the switch function. .:


 Ok, but what is that switch for?????? 

Thanks for that link, it may come in handy.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

the low oil pressure warning, it is explained how the two switches work together in the Bently Manual.


----------



## asumsatlil (Sep 25, 2012)

its a oil pressure switch, you can get one for like 10-12 at a parts store like auto zone or advance.


----------



## Rallyracer1 (Jun 2, 2011)

It is a presure sensor. Its one of two on the motor. The way it works is they split the motor's oil pressure into two halves. I cant really explain how it works but the second one, I believe, is atop of the filter housing or near there. If one stops working or doesn't read it will cause a flashing light. the one that you are curious about is for the valve train. Hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

if you have low oil pressure or if the sensor fails you will hear a loud buzz alarm like sound coming from you're instrument cluster area.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Rallyracer1 said:


> The way it works is they split the motor's oil pressure into two halves.


:facepalm:


----------

